# Do you need to take probiotics while taking rifaximin?



## Sanchov (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello,

I suffer from IBS - D. Like many of us after some tests my doctor told me is psychologyc and did little to help me.

I read some information on internet about people who cured themselfs using Rifaximin, probiotics and L-glutamine.

I´ve tried probotics and L-glutamine and it helped me a lot! i can say im 85% better.

Now Im about to try Rixafimin, i feel like is the piece of the puzzle missing, but i need some help. I live in Spain, and doctors here are unaware about using rifaximin to treat IBS, however my doctor was kind enough to give me the medicine to use under my own responsabilty.

My question is: should i take rifaximin while taking probioitics at the same time? (taking probiotics 3h between doses of rifaximin).

I´ve read different opinions about it, some say probiotics are good and will prevent me to get c diffcile, another people say rifaximin wont work so good if its busy killing the good bacteria from the probotics. So it will counteract the effect.

Please could somebody give me some guidance? I know its irresponsible from my side since you are not doctors, but im sure many of you have been already prescribed such a treatment by better doctors than we have, and you know more about it than me.

thank you in advance.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey Sanchov,

I personally believe that probiotics should be taken before, during and after antibiotics. I have a lot of experience with probiotics and I am scared of antibiotics.

With probiotics it is important to start with a small dose to prevent any initial negative reaction.

That's just my opinion.

Thanks for reporting your success with glutamine.


----------



## Sanchov (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to report my results with rifaximin,

My plan was to take 14 days of rifaximin 1200 mg.

During all treatment my symptoms just worsen a little bit, though i was taking a bit of probiotics sometimes maybe 1 time (30billions) every 3 days.

I discontinued the treatment today, im on day 12 and i´ve got some bad diarrhea again. The 80% improvements i had with l-glutamine is gone. I guess i had to start from the beginiing and build a new flora again.

I just hope is not c. difficile. I stopped the treatment and i gonna wait couple days to see what if it goest away taking probiotics and keeping the l-glutamine.

I had big hopes on this treatment but for me it didnt help. at least it was cheap to get and i didnt loose money (i´ve heard in US cost 900 dollars, i just paid 30).


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your results.

Which probiotics are you taking?


----------

